# Clear Third Brake Light for Spoiler



## 97Maximus05 (Jun 4, 2004)

:cheers: Ok well the red/clear tails look great, but it would look nicer if i could white out the light on the spoiler. My friend bought one for his audi, and im tryin to find one for my 97 maxima but so far, efforts have been futile. Let me know if you have any info or know anyone who sells them. 

~Andy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

There was a company that used to do that but that was a while ago...there's a reason you don't see other Maximas with the clear spoiler light nowadays.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

and what is that reason??? i always wanted one for my max b4 i sold it...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

By 'reason' I meant they (clear spoiler light) aren't in production any longer, which is why you never see them.


----------



## 97Maximus05 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Well*

Well this one kid i saw has a white 5th gen maxima, and he has a link to where he got his. But is the led size on that generation the same as on my 97? his car is on sound domain...and he has the link to the company that made it. Just type in "Maxima Clear Spoiler LED" and its the soundomain one. Its a white maxima...check that out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok...from what I gather from Maxima.org.



> Yea thats the one I have the electrodyne one. It is NOT a direct fit. You have to splice the wires and cut the knobs (tabs?) off the new one, they dont fit into the mounting holes on an OEM spoiler. I used 3M double sided tape to hold it on.


So will it work? Yes. But as you can see it isn't a plug and play.


----------

